# No such file or directory



## noisy (11. März 2003)

Moin, ich versuche auf dem Server in einem PHP Skript 
mit fopen eine neue Datei anzulegen. Ich bekomme aber 
immer eine Fehlermeldung: "No such file or directory in ..."

Ein Webserver ist Apache auf Linux aber ich kann die Dateirecht
nicht ändern, der andere ist ein IIS 5, da hab ich dem Internetbenutzer mal testweise vollzugriff auf das Verzeichnis
in dem die Datei erstellt werden soll, gegeben.

Gibt es da noch einen anderen befehl oder kann mir jemand 
bei der IIS konfiguration einen Tipp geben.

Gruss

Noisy


----------



## noisy (11. März 2003)

Moin nochmal,

ich habe gerade einen Apache auf meiner Workstation 
installiert und den gleichen fehler.. HILFE


----------



## Mariposso (12. März 2003)

mit fopen kannst du eine bestehende Datei öffnen, aber keine erstellen! Hast du kein Handbuch? Dann such mal per Suchmaschine nach selfphp, da findest du bestimmt Hilfe.


----------



## Chino (12. März 2003)

etwas code wär ma net schlecht oder sollen wir raten?
in welchem modus lässt du denn die datei öffnen?
stimmt auch die pfadangabe zur datei?


----------



## noisy (12. März 2003)

Moinson,

hab das Problem gelöst. Ich hatte am Anfang mit folgendem code gearbeitet. 

$fp = fopen("index.html","a");

Laut PHP-Referenz würde der Parameter "a" die datei neu anlegen, wenn
sie nicht vorhanden ist. Ich hab dann mal den Parameter auf "w" geändert und dann funzte das.... Danke Trotzdem

Zitat aus der Funktionsreferenz von www.selfphp.info:

 a - Öffnet die angegebene Datei nur zum Schreiben und positioniert den
 Dateizeiger auf das Ende der Datei. Sollte die angegebene Datei  nicht existieren,
 so wird versucht sie anzulegen. 
---
w - Öffnet die angegebene Datei zum Schreiben und positioniert den Dateizeiger
auf den Anfang der Datei. Die Länge der Datei wird auf 0 Byte gesetzt. Sollte die
angegebene Datei nicht existieren, so wird versucht sie anzulegen.


----------

